# [UK] Kobo Mini £29.99 at WHSmith



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Bit of a bargain. Only ships to UK sadly.

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/Products/Kobo-Mini-eReader-White+General-Electronics+36144563


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

The Kobo Touch is now at the same price too.


----------



## Vee (Dec 10, 2013)

Pelagios said:


> The Kobo Touch is now at the same price too.


I purchased one after Christmas. Such a fantastic price (if you compare it to the basic Kindle model that retails for £69). Plus, it feels incredibly solid and sturdy.

A couple of days later, I was lucky enough to buy a protective cover in Tesco for £1 (RRP £19.99). Bargain!


----------

